# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Rendre accessible mon site web depuis l'extrieur ?

## tibofo

Bonjour,
Je dbute totalement ds ce thme et je suis perdu techniquement.

J'ai install une application sur le serveur. Cette application configure un webservice avec IIS.
En interne, j'accde  cette appli via une adresse web locale du style :
http://nomserveur/monappli/
Cela marche parfaitement.

Mais, je ne peux pas m'y connecter depuis l'extrieur de l'entreprise. 
L'internet est gr par Orange Pro.

Je voudrais configurer une adresse web pour pouvoir me connecter depuis l'extrieur ? Mais j'ignore comment faire cela ?

L'diteur de l'appli me dit de le demander  Orange sans me prciser quoi demander prcisement. (tout ce que je sais est que je dois ouvrir le port 80 et que je ne veux pas passer par un VPN pour l'instant).
Comment pointer sur une adresse web qui elle viendra sur mon appli ?
Quoi configurer pour rendre accessible cette appli web ?

Merci si vous pouvez m'aiguiller.
thib

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Il faut utiliser le NAT.

Regarde l'assistance Orange (ICI).

----------


## tibofo

Merci pour ce lien.   ::ccool:: 
Je vais le lire de ce pas.

----------


## tibofo

Je suis de retour. J'ai lu avec attention ce lien. Il est trs clair.
Mais il me reste une question que je ne comprends pas.

Je vais ouvrir le NAT avec l'adresse IP et le port 443.
Comment dois-je faire ensuite pour me connecter depuis l'extrieur ?
Je tape quelle adresse ?

https:\\ ?????

Parce que je n'ai prcis nul part un truc du genre :
https:\\nomst\nomappli  =  mon adresse ip\mon appli

Merci pour votre aide
Thib

----------


## ram-0000

> Comment dois-je faire ensuite pour me connecter depuis l'extrieur ?
> Je tape quelle adresse ?
> 
> https:\\ ?????


https://<ton ip publique attribue par ton FAI>

pour connaitre ton ip publique, tu peux te rendre sur le site http://www.whatismyip.com/ qui t'affichera ton adresse IP.

Pour aider tu pourrais te creer un enregistrement DNS chez no-ip.org par exemple afin d'avoir un nom plus parlant (https://monsite.no-ip.fr).

Certaines fonctionnalits chez no-ip sont gratuites, d'autres sont payantes. Tu peux aussi envisager d'acheter un nom de domaine.

----------

